# fao bullbreeds...



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry if i missed any other bully owners but thought i would show you a portrait i did for a friend that has a bull terrier...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Love it !!!!!!!!!!

Fancy doing some goldens LOL


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Love it !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fancy doing some goldens LOL


no probs!! im not that great at animals though, thats why i started off with one with very short hair, turned out ok though!! the owner hasnt seen it yet so will let you know what she thinks!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats lovely!
I saw the picture you done of garrys daughter too, your very good!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> Thats lovely!
> I saw the picture you done of garrys daughter too, your very good!


thank you!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats a great picture, I'm sure she will love it


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats a great picture, I'm sure she will love it


----


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a lovely picture


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> thats a lovely picture


thanks carol!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Very well drawn, loved it.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Very well drawn, loved it.


thank you!!...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all your sketches are very good,


----------

